# Fisher (martes pennanti) in SE Mi?



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Was out fishing at Island Lake state park today when I noticed a reddish brown weasel like creature moving along the bank. I was probably 15' away and got a good eyeful. He was swimming and appeared to be foraging on the bank. Thinking he was a river otter, I looked it up to find out the best resemblance was a Fisher. Has anyone else seen them so far south??


Sent from IPhone.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

How big was it. I do not think that fisher are much of a water critter, more of a woods animal.

I saw one years ago in the lower but it was just above the Pine River on 37, just south of 55


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw one this summer in Oceana county, which is relatively as far south, just on the west side of the state. So I would say it is very possible.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd guess you saw a mink, they love to forage along the water and don't hesitate to swim either.

I've seen a Pine Marten in the NELP, but it was 20 miles from the bridge about 20 years ago.


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Was larger than a mink without the white facial markings. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Otter


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Mink or Otter, would also be my guess. Pine Fishers tend to be more woods creatures.


----------

